
Show HN: Cloud Sharing of your Servers - SteveWise
http://CloudSlice.io
======
SteveWise
Hi, this is a variation of a previous product (still existing) that we built.
It's a low cost, smart way to share server images that you store on our cloud.
You can share servers with anyone, pretty much by emailing them a hyperlink.
It would be great to hear thoughts and feedback from the HN crew!

